# Did you vote for US President?



## whatwoodido (Nov 2, 2004)

Let us know if you voted, we don't care who for.


----------



## ryannmphs (Nov 2, 2004)

yes I did, infact I did the early vote, I had to wait in line, but not nearly as long of a line if I voted today.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Walked right in and would have walked right out but we had the Jerry Jones tax issue to vote on.[V]


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Nov 2, 2004)

Yup!  Voted this morning along with my wife.  It was the longest line I have ever seen in the 8 years in my precinct.  I had to wait 12 whole minutes to vote!!!


----------



## darbytee (Nov 2, 2004)

Absolutely. Early voted on Friday and waited in line for 30 minutes. My wife went at 7am this morning and said the line stretched all the way to the street when she got there.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes!   It is my right, privilege, and a civic duty.  

There were 3 lines, two empty... guess which line I was in ? Not too bad, only 20 mins.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Nov 2, 2004)

Did that a month ago, early mail-in! Didn't want to have to wait in line.


----------



## daledut (Nov 2, 2004)

Took 15 minutes but it was the biggest crowd I have seen in a while. Regardless of who you voted for, this could get real interesting before it is over.


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 2, 2004)

The biggest crowds in history of the town.  I was in the shortest line (s-z) and 132 people voted ahead of me already a 7:00!  

Everyone was professional about it, discussing everything except for the pres.  Small ballot, 4 items to vote on.


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 2, 2004)

Yup, wife and I went early... took our little one with us to show her what we should do, can't start teaching them too young... 
Polls opened here at 7AM..we were there at 7:30 and I was the 128th voter.. and we are the smallest precinct in the county... When I left there were about 30 people in line waiting...


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 2, 2004)

I just made my 3rd trip to the polls, it was only a 45 min wait. Was the longest lines all day they could ever remember. This is a small town too. This otta be good tonight. God Bless America.


----------



## timdaleiden (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />I just made my 3rd trip to the polls,



  I voted several times today as well. []  I think one of those times I accidentally voted for Don Ward again. [8D]

<b>Vote Early...Vote Often</b>


----------

